# Réseau multimédia entre MacBook & Samsung Smart TV



## NG.Mac (29 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens faire appel à vos connaissances en informatique, réseau & fichiers multimédias car les miennes s'avèrent assez minces.

J'ai récemment fait l'acquisition d'une TV Samsung UE40D5700 dotée de la fonction Smart TV. Je l'ai raccordée à ma Livebox en Ethernet et j'ai cherché une solution pour pouvoir lire mes vidéos. Ces dernières sont stockées sur un disque dur externe raccordé à mon MacBook Pro.

Je précise tout de suite que par défaut mon MacBook Pro n'est pas dans la même pièce que la TV et que je cherche une solution viable dans le futur. Par conséquent merci de vous abstenir de suggérer de brancher mon MacBook directement à la TV : j'y ai déjà pensé et je n'en ai pas envie. Question de choix ! 

J'ai également testé la raccordement du DD externe directement à la Livebox, là encore ça ne me convient pas : je trouve la réactivité médiocre (la fonction routeur ne doit pas être le fort de la Livebox) et je ne parle même pas du débit wifi pour transférer un fichier depuis mon MacBook vers le DD.

Bref. Je m'oriente donc plutôt sur une configuration où le stockage est raccordé à mon MacBook avec un logiciel serveur installé sur ce dernier. De cette manière je n'ai aucun problème de débit pour organiser mes fichiers et le temps de streaming depuis la TV est satisfaisant. Le bémol c'est que le MacBook doit être allumé pour visionner un film sur la TV mais ça je l'accepte !

Je suis en train de tester TwonkyServer qui me semble assez satisfaisant et dont le prix d'achat reste raisonnable. Le hic, c'est que quelques fichiers vidéos restent illisibles sur la TV alors qu'ils le sont parfaitement sur mon MacBook.

... mes connaissances s'arrêtent là, et les questions commencent :

- comment puis-je connaître ce qui ne va pas dans les fichiers vidéos que je n'arrive pas à lire (codec nécessaire, etc) ? ce sont des fichiers .avi mais j'ai cru comprendre que cette extension ne signifiait pas grand chose en elle-même. D'ailleurs d'autres fichiers .avi sont parfaitement lisibles.

- puis-je installer des codecs supplémentaires pour TwonkyServer ? si oui comment ? si non, auriez-vous d'autres logiciels à me conseiller ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## NG.Mac (1 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
Personne pour me conseiller ?....


----------

